# Mixed feelings and an aching heart



## Pammycake (Jan 16, 2013)

:scratchhead:

i have considered divorcing my husband for some time. I'm tired of him lying to my face about some things and im not sure why he does it. He has an iphone that he doesnt let out of his sight and gets so defensive when i glance at what he's doing on it sometimes. he will shut himself in the bathroom either on the toilet or in the tub playing on it up to two hours at a time. we have discussed this and how it makes me feel and he has cut down his bathroom time. he says he's not addicted to the apps, so then it makes me wonder why hes on it so long and why he's so protective over it. i do love him very much and i would like to have his full attention once our 12 month old daughter is asleep. He's agreed to take a bath after supper before the little one goes to bed. 

Today after work, he was sitting in a parking lot of a shopping plaza for an hour near our home. i dont know what he was doing there so i tried calling him, it rings several times b4 going into voice mail. so i text him letting him know supper is ready. few minutes pass and he replies he will be 15 more minutes. he comes home 20 minutes later. 

Later in the evening after his bath i ask him why he didnt call me back after i called him. "Because the phone was in my pocket on vibrate." and i replied, "so what?' and he dodged the question by telling me i should try the game he was playing on his phone. I asked him why he was so late home. "Because i was talking to my boss." So i left it at that, as i watched him play his game with a smile on his face. that is just one lie of many in the past.

So what im not understanding is why the lies? would someone go that extreme to lie about playing on iphone apps or is it something more? He used to complain about me texting him "all the time" which was maybe once or twice a day, so i stopped texting him "i love you's" etc. since it bothered him so much. 

I cant tolerate the dishonesty any more, i dont want to live like this, i want an honest relationship. i feel like i cant be honest with him because of his dishonesty. i cant confront him about his lies because then it will lead to a heated argument and him accusing me of not trusting him or calling me crazy. So whats the point of going around in circles when i know the outcome wont change anything. 

I just don't want to go out ther and get a divorce simply because my husband is addicted to his iphone and lies about it. I just don't know why he lies.


----------



## animal 2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

He is addicted to his cell phone. It's an obsession and he's embarrassed about it. I have the same problem, except I don't play the games on my phone, I Google anything and everything including TAM. He didn't answer when u called because he'd have to stop his game or whatever to get to a different screen. Same with a text.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

